# Unable to Leave



## Shropshirelad104 (Aug 8, 2017)

I have sold my AUDI TT 3.2 Mk 2 Roadster so do not wish to remain in this forum. However, it's a bit like the song Hotel California where 'you can check out any time you like but you cannot leave' How do I leave and remove my profile?
Regards
Shropshirelad


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Shropshirelad104 said:


> I have sold my AUDI TT 3.2 Mk 2 Roadster so do not wish to remain in this forum. However, it's a bit like the song Hotel California where 'you can check out any time you like but you cannot leave' How do I leave and remove my profile?
> Regards
> Shropshirelad


Please use the Contact Us form to reach out support team. They will be able to assist you in removing your personal details and closing your account. 

Daniel


----------

